# Question about M2/R2 method.



## n0siDe (Oct 16, 2010)

Greetings:

Need help!

I don't know how to execute this algorithm:
(R2' U' r x) (l2' U L U') (R' U) (L' U' L') (R' U)


I'm dumb at algorithms. Please help me. If possible, please attach a video on how to execute this alg. That would be awesome! Thank you very much!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 16, 2010)

With posting this twice *and* privately emailing me twice I'm very tempted to ignore you (anything above one public request is a nuisance), but I just like this alg too much.

I do it just like that, with the directions and regrips as written. If you have trouble with the notation, watch it here:
(R2' U' r x) (l2' U L U') (R' U) (L' U' L') (R' U)

I admit it's a rather weird execution (one reason I like it). Might be easier and faster for you to just do R2 and an A perm on the right side.


----------

